# Erfahrungen zur KHE Lolita



## crmo_basher (27. September 2007)

Hi,

mich würde mal interessieren, ob schon jmd nähere Erfahrungen mit der Nabe gemacht hat. Hab Pesling´s thread aus´m Februar schon gefunden, aber da gab´s ja noch keine weiteren Erfahrungsberichte zu der Nabe, vielleicht hat sie ja der eine oder andere zwischenzeitlich verbaut und kann sich positiv oder negativ äußern.

Danke


----------



## gmozi (30. September 2007)

Hmm anscheinend wohl niemand. Wüsste ich aber auch gern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yamseq (1. Oktober 2007)

die Fährt bei uns einer seit ca. nen 3/4 Jahr und die musste schon so einiges weg stecken, bis jetzt hält die anscheinend ganz gut.
Mher kann ich auch nicht sagen...

mfg


----------



## WaldChiller (1. Oktober 2007)

Die Nabe inkl Hazard Lite mÃ¼sste heute bei mir ankommen.Hab da bereits vorher schon was drÃ¼ber gefunden http://www.bmx-zone.com/de-article-id-721.html .

Die NAbe mÃ¼sste gut sein Industrielager Cassette Driver alles wunderbar.
Der vergleichbar gÃ¼nstige Preis kommt daher das die Nabe nur mit 9 T erhÃ¤ltlich ist.Bei anderen Naben sind oft noch 3 austauschbare Ritzel dabei.

â¢ Although it only has one cog size â itâs the most common size
â¢ Its super light â for all you weight freaks
â¢ Itâs a nice simple looking hub
â¢ Its distance between the dropout and the flange means that it doesnât touch on grinds as much and get scratched.
â¢ Comes in a cool box
â¢ The price!

â¢ Right Hand Drive.
â¢ 5pc sealed bearings inside.
â¢ 14 mm hollow CrMo axle.
â¢ Weight just 496 g.
â¢ Colour: Black.
â¢ 36H


----------



## WaldChiller (2. Oktober 2007)

Die Nabe is jetzt da sieht sehr solide aus 5 fach Industriegelagert Hohlachse denke da sollte nix kaputt gehen.
Der Freilauf is sehr laut falls das jemanden interessiert.
Also meiner Meinung nach der absolute Geheimtip.
Bei Bikestation BS bekommt man Lolita LAufrad mit Hazard Lite für 150
anstatt der 190 für die mit Odyssey Nabe mit Hazard Lite die meiner Meinung nach nich besser ist.

Also TOP DATT TEIL BÖBÄ


----------



## crmo_basher (3. Oktober 2007)

@waldchiller...vielen Dank für die ausführliche Info.

Dann werde ich mir mal das Teil holen, kommt meiner Brieftasche zugute.
Nochmals Danke.


----------

